# "Official" OGF 1911 Thread



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Let's see those 1911's.

I'll take some pics and post some tomorrow.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Dan Wesson Bobtail, my everyday carry piece









High Standard









1945 USGI Remington Rand. Shes at the smith getting restored as we speak









I'm always looking to pick up another 1911 , they are kinda addicting


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Kimber Raptor in 4








Kimber (top) CDP in 3 and Kimber ULE in 3 with CT laser sites.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

DROOL!!! Those are some nice pieces.

Huntinbull


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Huntinbull said:


> DROOL!!! Those are some nice pieces.
> 
> Huntinbull


I second that


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice guns!

Need to clarify this is NOT the "Official" OGF 1911 Thread" 

It is the "Official H2O Mellon let me see your 1911 Thread"


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

But Lundy, I have a Official OGF 1911


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

oooooooooooooo gun porn i like it lol lol 
twister


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

1911's are like breasts once you've seen one you want to see them all!!


----------



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

Sorry about the pic quality, but I don't know where the camera is.


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

Here's my latest 1911
Kimber Custom Pro CDPII


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

My Everyday. Kimber Ultra Carry 2, Meprolight night sights, CT Laser Grips.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Here is my kimber ultra carry with ct.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, I didnt realize the quality of these pics were going to be so bad. Here are my Colt 1911's. (The last one if a Government model .380)


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Mellon, whats the 4th one down from the top?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Colt 1911A1. Plain jane old Colt military 1911, but it's one of my favorites. I don't think I've ever shot it. I don't shoot much so they basically just sit there. I shoot the .380 and the Officers model but the others just sit around.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

BigV said:


> Kimber Raptor in 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Very Nice!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Here's my Kimber Ultra CDP:


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

A great poster.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Back to topic;

Purchased 1974, shot about a GAZZILION rounds, tweaked out trigger, 
& honed out ramp to accept any round with NO feed problems. Just a 
SWEET, SWEET, piece of metal.










UGH? Thats a crappy pic?

Nik


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Very nice looking guns...wish I had a digital camera, but I have a couple Colt Govt models, my 45 is a 1991A1 and I have a 80 series 9MM, kick myself for not buying a Delta Elite years ago when a shop had them on sale and for not buying a super sharp Officers model in 38 Super when I ran accross it.


----------

